# تركيبة مادة النالكو



## ضياء ياسر (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس في احدى المصافي النفطية عندنا مادة كيميائية تدعى (النالكو) تخلط تارة مع الماء فتسمى نالكو 192
وتارة مع النفثا الخفيفة تدعى نالكو 5166 الغرض من ذلك لتحسين ph في البرج للتخلص من التأكل والكبرتيات ما أصل (تركيبة هذة المادة)؟
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (25 مارس 2009)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اولا مافيش ماده اسمها نالكو نالكو دى اسم الشركه المصنعه للمواد الكيمياويه وهتلاقى الماده دى اما NaoHقلويه او HCl حمضى دول لو انت عاوز تلعب فى Ph وممكن طبعا تستخدم مواد تانيه


----------



## فيصل التميمي (25 مارس 2009)

نالكو الاسم التجاري ولو حصلت على التركيبة يعني انك صنعتها


----------



## احمدالربيعي (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم هذه الماده موجوده في الواقع وهي من اغلى المواد الكيمياويه المصنعه تكتب صيغتها التجاريه مثلا nalco-1152 لمعالجة مياه الغلايه والماده بطبيعتين اما حامضيه او قاعديه وتعد ماده سامه و مسرطنه و مسببه للعقم حتى ان بعض الدول المتقدمه منعت من استخدام هذه الماده لتاثيرها المضر بالبيئه ، ولايمكن استخدام المواد التي ذكرها الكيميائي الروش كبديل عنها لتاثيرها السئ على المواصفات التشغيليه للوحدات الصناعيه وكذلك تاثيرها المضر بالطبيعه السبائكيه المعدنيه للمعدات توجد بدائل عن هذه الماده قليله لبعض الشركات لكنها غير فعاله مثل النالكو لكن الشئ الاهم هو ان الشركات المصنعه العالميه االاوربيه او الامريكيه تفرض استخدام هذه الماده لجودتها


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شركة نالكو تصنع هذه المواد لمعالجة المياه في دورات التبريد المغلق وتتكون عادة من مادة نيتريت الصوديوم حيث يتفاعل مع الاكسجين ليتحول الى نترات الصوديوم وبالتالي نكون قد اوقفنا عملية التأكل ويكون تركيز هذه المادة في الدورة ما بين 700 الى 1000 جزءلكل مليون جزء وهي كذلك تقوم برفع درجة الحموضة الى اكثر من 9 ph


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وزادك علما وعملا صالحين*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شركة نالكو تصنع هذه المواد لمعالجة المياه في دورات التبريد المغلق وتتكون عادة من مادة نيتريت الصوديوم حيث يتفاعل مع الاكسجين ليتحول الى نترات الصوديوم وبالتالي نكون قد اوقفنا عملية التأكل ويكون تركيز هذه المادة في الدورة ما بين 700 الى 1000 جزءلكل مليون جزء وهي كذلك تقوم برفع درجة الحموضة الى اكثر من 9 ph



شكرا أخي م. نبيل عواد الغباري على المعلومة القيمة وبارك الله فيك ........


----------



## ابو فاطيمه (6 يوليو 2009)

انا اعتقد ان ماده النالكو هي المركب التالي NaClO لكني غير متاكد اي انه يحتوي على الصوديوم والكلور والاوكسجين والله اعلم


----------



## altariq123 (19 مارس 2010)

انا كيمياوي في مصفى نفطي ومادة الانالكو او ماتسمى الكوستك هي هيدروكسيد الصوديوم


----------



## chemicaleng (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
النالكو 192 (NALCO192) هى تركيبة مانعة للتأكل (CORROSION INHIBITOR) فى انظمة المياة وخصوصا انظمة غلايات البخار (steam boiler systems) تتكون من عدة مواد ولكن المادة الرئيسية هى
ال (MORPHOLINE) ولة الصيغة الكيميائية (O(CH2CH2)2NH ) ويلاحظ انة يحتوى على مجموعتين 
فعالتان هما الايثر والامين وهو مادة قاعدية والهدف من استخدامة الابقاء على قاعدية الوسط ويخلط عادة مع الامونيا او الهيدرازين مع ملاحظة ان اهم ما يميزة لهذا الاستخدام هو ان تطايرة مقارب لتطاير الماء مما يحافظ على تركيزة ثابت سواء فى داخل الغلاية او محطة التوليد البخارى النووية وفى البخار اثناء دورانة خارج وحدة التوليد .

لكن السؤال الاهم هو لماذا تصر الشركات على استعمالة كما ذكر ؟ 
اعتقد ان الاجابة قد وضحت الان .... وارجوا ان لا يحاول احد تجربة هيدروكسيد الصوديم كبديل لة ؟ 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## chemicaleng (19 مارس 2010)

ملاحظة : المنتج من انتاج شركة (NALCO/ELLOX ENERGY CHEMICALS, L.P ) 
ولمذيد من المعلومات يرجى تتبع الربط التالى لقراءة ال (MSDS) الخاصة بة واتمنى من الاخوة 
العاملين فى المجال طلبها من اى مورد لاى مادة كيميائية وقرائتها جيدا قبل اى تعامل بها مع ملاحظة 
ان ورقة ال (Material safety data sheet) تكون من ضمن اضبارة الاستيراد لاى مادة كيمائية 

*http://www2.itap.purdue.edu/msds/docs/4609.pd


----------



## kadhim ali (20 مارس 2010)

الاخوان السلام عليكم 
ناكو او داو او جيمي هي شركات لانتاج مركبات كيمائية ومحاليل لمثبطات التاكل ومحسنات الانتاج
تعطي هذه الشركات ارقام انتاجها مع اسم الشركة او اسم اخر تختارة لاحتفاضها بknow how وكونها لديها حقوق بعدم نشر التركيبة كونها تسجله ب 
International Council of Chemical Associations (ICCA) 
وبالتلي لها الحق الاحتفاظ به لمدة لا تقل عن 25 سنة تقوم هذه الشركة بعملية تمويه باضافات لمواد كمياوية لهذه المركبات عدية الفائدة ولا تسبب ضرر اي fillerفقط ولاتعطي التركيبة او طريقة التصنيع كما تقوم بتغير الاسماء والرقام بين حين واخر 
اما المستهلك تعطية بعض المعلومات التي لايمكن معها معرفة التركيبة مثلا تعطي nalco-192 لزوجة المحلول للتركيز 1% او نسبة الامين الثلاثي لهذه الامادة او تعطي مثلا نسبة الفوسفيت للnalco-7784 فقط للقياس المخبري
ويمكنك زيارة موقعهم كا ادناه
http://www.nalco.com/


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الخوة الافاضل 
ترى اين الخطأ ؟ هل الشركات الكبرى مثل داو او باير او باسف او كلارينت او او او ....
هى المخطئة ام نحن ؟ انا اعلم مثلا وعلى يقين ان بعض الكيماويات المتخصصة تكون مواد جدا بسيطة ؟ 
فمثلا احدى الشركات تبيع محلول نشا معالج تركيز 10 % بسعر 5 يورو للتر الواحد ؟؟؟؟
واخرى تبيع محلول ملح الطعام بسعر مشابة ؟؟؟
ولكن الاكيد انهم لا يبيعوننا المركب ... لا هذا ثمن التكنولوجيا ... ثمن العلم والنجاح ولهم الحق فى ذلك 
والا لطلبنا منهم ان يبيعونا السيارات بالكيلوغرام مثلا ... 
ولكننا مطالبون بتوفير البدائل وقد وفقنى اللة تعالى بالنجاح فى الكثير من هذة المواضيع بشهادة اكبر شركات فى اوروبا والحمد للة وادعوا الجميع لمحاولة بذل الجهد فى البحث والتجربة لان طريق النجاح صعب 

واللة الموفق


----------



## ehabaly (3 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
النالكو 192 (NALCO192) هى تركيبة مانعة للتأكل (CORROSION INHIBITOR) فى انظمة المياة وخصوصا انظمة غلايات البخار (steam boiler systems) تتكون من عدة مواد ولكن المادة الرئيسية هى
ال (MORPHOLINE) ولة الصيغة الكيميائية (O(CH2CH2)2NH ) ويلاحظ انة يحتوى على مجموعتين 
فعالتان هما الايثر والامين وهو مادة قاعدية والهدف من استخدامة الابقاء على قاعدية الوسط ويخلط عادة مع الامونيا او الهيدرازين مع ملاحظة ان اهم ما يميزة لهذا الاستخدام هو ان تطايرة مقارب لتطاير الماء مما يحافظ على تركيزة ثابت سواء فى داخل الغلاية او محطة التوليد البخارى النووية وفى البخار اثناء دورانة خارج وحدة التوليد .

لكن السؤال الاهم هو لماذا تصر الشركات على استعمالة كما ذكر ؟ 
اعتقد ان الاجابة قد وضحت الان .... وارجوا ان لا يحاول احد تجربة هيدروكسيد الصوديم كبديل لة ؟ 
وشكرا للجميع*​


----------



## عدي عبد الله (17 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ان مادة الهيدرازين والمورفلين والسايكلوهكسيل امين تستخدم للتخلص من الوكسجين الذائب في الماء وثاني اوكسيد الكاربون الصاعد مع البخار المنتج ,لحماية المنظومة من التاكل .في المراجل البخارية ذات الضغط العالي.


----------



## طلعت قادر (26 يناير 2012)

تقوم شركة ابن سينا العامة احدى تشكيلات وزارة الصناعة والمعادن العراقية بانتاج المضافات الكيميائية الخاصة بابراج التبريد المفتوحة والمغلقة والمراجل البخاربة ووحدات التنافذ العكسي من خلال مصنعها الخاص بهذه المضافات في موقعها الكائن في الوزيرية قرب الشركة العامة للصناعات الكهربائية وهي مستعدة للتعاون مع الجميع في هذا المجال


----------



## Flow (27 أغسطس 2022)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> شكرا أخي م. نبيل عواد الغباري على المعلومة القيمة وبارك الله فيك ........


سلام عليكم 
تحلل هذه الماده ب ماء ام ب كيروسين


----------



## Flow (27 أغسطس 2022)

altariq123 قال:


> انا كيمياوي في مصفى نفطي ومادة الانالكو او ماتسمى الكوستك هي هيدروكسيد الصوديوم


سلام عليكم. نالكو يضاف في قمت البرج.؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 أكتوبر 2022)

السلام عليكم
مادة النالكو تحل بالماء وهي مادة الصوديوم نايترايت مذاب بالماء فقط
وبتوفيق الله


----------

